# VC10 Male or Female



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

From these photos are you able to tell if this is a male or female? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

It appears to be a young male.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

i second that. looks like he might have some potential too


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Well the guy who's selling him says he's roughly 4 years old and 7 inches... does that sound about right for these guys?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, if it has some color, that kinda means he is a male.

The dorsal fin may never heal up completely. He doesn't seem to have full color, may be in a tank with rougher tank mates.

Personally, I would never recommend buying large mature fish unless the fish is a really, really, nice specimen, or buying wild caught for breeding purposes. Juveniles fit into a tank better and might have more potential, as well as being more fun to watch grow.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

He is a male. Looks similar to mine at 7-8". Mine took a long time to grow and start to color up. They are fairly docile so he could be in with rougher tank mates and will not color up completely as noki already mentioned. Actually this species I would buy as a young male juvenile or adult because of the slow growth and coloring.


----------

